# What is the silliest/stupidest/most ridiculous name your OH has suggested?



## dontworry

How about the oddest name you've ever heard?

I hear people mention Apple a lot (Gwyneth Paltrow's daughter) - and don't get me wrong, it's weird! But I think it could be cute. It's unique. Different. Has a fun sound to it lol.


----------



## Wriggley

my oh wanted to name our baby sandrine if its a girl and i said it reminded me of an orange.. nectarine to be totally honest


----------



## bky

Chester. For a girl. He was joking though.


----------



## v2007

Wally :dohh:

V xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Wally for a boy or a girl? Lol it just reminds me of Wall-E the movie about the little robot. "Waaaallll-eeeeee" lol.

My OH suggested "King". 

Hell. No.


----------



## Kimmer

When we thought we were having a boy, my husband was sure he wanted his son to be called Diego Wolfgang... I'm so glad we're having a girl! :rofl:


----------



## SammyBee

my OH suggested marmaduke !!!! isnt that a cat? foooooool


----------



## v2007

dontworry said:


> Wally for a boy or a girl? Lol it just reminds me of Wall-E the movie about the little robot. "Waaaallll-eeeeee" lol.
> 
> My OH suggested "King".
> 
> Hell. No.

When i was 17 weeks with Katie and we were unsure of her sex, he just blurted out Wally. 

I pmsl.

V xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

hehe wheres wally the books lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

mayb_baby said:


> hehe wheres wally the books lol

:haha: thats exactly what i thought.


----------



## AlJaCoDee

I think the most ridiculous one Ive heard is Ka'Cerian.. it sounds like Cesearean.

Another is Doveva.. it looks absurd to me.


----------



## lady_p

I think he was joking but my oh suggested achillies eh no lol


----------



## dontworry

Mine ALWAYS mentions names that have to do with Greek gods. Not complaining cause I actually like some, but they're better for dogs...


----------



## Smurfette

Boleslaw and Bubba. Both a very definite NO!!!!!


----------



## BradysMum

I got Mercury here, I didn't even answer him :)


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

My hubby wants ZEUS which I do like but only for a pet lol....


----------



## apaton

delete


----------



## Archies Mummy

Apaton I know how you feel my OH wants Sergio as in Sergio Ramos plays for real madrid. Lol. :dohh:


----------



## Happyhayley

wheres wally??? we call those books wheres waldo here...

my husband suggest garland for a boy (its his grandads name) 

and if it was twin boy and girl roman and charriott which just about made me vomit.


----------



## amyclaire

Oh's surname is spann so he always jokes about calling our babies hand, life, and wing...xxxx


----------



## LunaRose

OH suggested Ripley and Elwood for boys, NOT a fan!! xx


----------



## Shellyvet2007

My husband hasn't suggested anything ridiculous -- thank goodness. If he did I would most likely just block him out... 

But when my sister was expecting her first son years ago -- Her last name Keyes.. I suggested she name her son Donald.. and he would be called Don for short. She just gave me a funny look.. 

I was like Don Keyes.. Get it.. Donkeys.. mehehehehe... Yeh, stupid I know.. 

But it would of been so funny, everytime someone called his name

Donkeyes....


----------



## Windmills

My OH's best moment was 'Anne'. I appreciate it's his Mum's name, but really, I'm not giving birth to a pensioner :lol:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Windmills said:


> My OH's best moment was 'Anne'. I appreciate it's his Mum's name, but really, I'm not giving birth to a pensioner :lol:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Liz2

DH wanted Carrera. Like the sports car. No thanks!


----------



## kiwimama

My OH wanted to call our daughter Tapanga. She was the girl off the old tv program Boy Meets World. Got a firm NO WAY from me!


----------



## dontworry

OMG! Tapanga? Haha, I was just talking about that name the other day. Does anyone know WHY her name was Tapanga?


----------



## mrsmartin91

my husband liked the name "beat it" for a boy. i have NOOOO Idea where that came from, he just looked at me and was like lets name our son beat it


----------



## LittleAurora

My hubby wanted Fenchurch as a name! It was from a book he read and the name has always stayed with him. needless to say I shot that down fro the start! lol


----------



## Jox

whenever I ask my OH he always says Zinzebob...joking obviously but he cant think of anything else!!!

xxx


----------



## icy1975

My mum came up with a belter, Our surname is Cross, she in her wisdom thought Chris was a good idea :dohh:


----------



## willow71

My DP likes the name Cookie for a girl :wacko:


----------



## poppy fields

Edwin for a boy. I think it was just about the only suggestion he made, so I hated to have to say no....


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

With DD1 dh had his heart set on calling her cordelia!! i hate it, its from a tv program called Angel, his other suggestion was Drusilla, from the same programme. Needless to say he was not aloud to make any more suggestions.


----------



## Pink1981

:rofl: love this thread!

My dh suggested Jebediah (middle name Dumbledore) and Butch....... 

Our surname is Legg and people had a lot of fun with that :rolleyes: Rusty.... woody.....


----------



## SisterRose

My OH kept on saying he wanted to call ours Optimus Prime if it was a boy(or girl :S). I think he was half joking/half serious but I don't think he'd actually go through with it. 
He even made a facebook group :D 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=35945395352&ref=ts


----------



## kitabird

I'm the one who suggests weird names, not my OH! I'm very into ancient Greece etc and love names like Zeus, Leonidas, Lucius, Xerxes. I admit it could be a bit cruel though, so I'm not pushing them!


----------



## GossipGirly

marmaduke..!!!


----------



## Mumma2B2010

This wasn't from the FOB but from my mum:

Me: What about Skye?
Mum: What about Ground?


----------



## lkb21

my OH wanted to give ours the middle name 'Danger' if we'd have been having a boy, so that he would have been actually been able to say the line 'danger is my middle name'!!!! OMG :dohh: - we're having a girl - phewww!!!!! lol :wacko:


----------



## rwhite

My OH had several unwelcome contributions (he hated everything that I suggested, naturally :dohh:). Here are some of his gems: Atwater, Madog, Kratos (like off God of War :wacko:)...to name a few. He can't remember most of them but I know there were more than that!


----------



## Hayley90

Well my OH seems to make up names off the top of his head...he produced Evolet (sounds like Evelet kindof)which looks nice on paper but reminded me of a piglet, and it doesnt go with our other names. 

Then he Literally reeled off a list of "man" names - 

John
Trevor
Travis
Dave (honestly, with David as a middle name and DAVIS as a last name. COME ON!)
Bill
Jonathan
Jimmy

and so on. 
THen he recited all his families names, his brothers, their middle names...

i suggested 2 names and he liked them both :rofl: in future, i suggest, he will choose :haha:


----------



## mummaofthree

my friend is also expecting and her OH is deadly serious wants to call him Torres.... hmmm


----------



## whiby

Bekklez said:


> My OH kept on saying he wanted to call ours Optimus Prime if it was a boy(or girl :S)

My hubby kept saying this too! And Ulysses! What is it with ancient Greece?!!!


----------



## lolpants

I know someone who has a boy called Anakin (as in Star Wars!!)

Lol xx


----------



## princessellie

my OH has suggested electra...or acacia...come on please, seriously???

:|

x


----------



## princessellie

i would have considered anakin if baby was a boy though :blush:

:rofl:

x


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Hubby is in love with the name Royal Tiberius for a boy. People laugh and beg him not to name the baby that every single time he brings it up. I like it, but I don't want to make bubbs a target for getting picked on just because daddy likes star trek.


----------



## lushious09

marmajuke... i really hope he was taking the mick he then said jay z... so im guessing so


----------



## Jody R

Guido. For some reason he started calling my bump Guido and decided he liked it so much he wanted to use it for real. 

His other one was "wouldn't it be funny if we had a boy and called him Richard Richardson?" Um...no.


----------



## Mincholada

Genevieve, London, Khloe for a girl... Optimus for a boy... the difficulty with us is, that I'm German, he's American and so the name needs to fit and be pronounceable in both languages. Although Chloe or Khloe are very common English names, in German "Klo" stands for toilette and i do not want my kid to be picked at. I know what it's like as my maiden last name rhymed with the German word for "wet" and so I always had my pants wet in school... then I spent a high school year in the USA and my maiden last name has "ass" in it... so some people found "funny" things to say about that too.... i was strong enough in my personality to not mind these things, but do i know if my child will turn out a little shy and insecure!? Nope... so I'll try my best by choosing a proper name :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Not my other half but my mum wanted my son called Rudolf ,.........


----------



## n14boo

My other half suggested that if we had twin boys he would like.....

Casper and Conrad!!

Funnily enough I like Conrad but I have a feeling he was pulling my leg!!

Not having twins or even a boy so they're out anyway, hehe xxx


----------



## pinkneon

The FOB said if it's a boy he wanted to call him Canaan - like the place in the Bible ... I mean, what a way to get a kid picked on! Seeing as he is no longer involved I will be doing the naming! He was also talking about Rocky, Blade and Tarragon (is that a herb???) He thought of Bluebell (as in the flower!) and Zerroc for a girl ... Is Zerroc even a name?!


----------



## trumpetbum

Not silly really, but dh would ove a boy to be Gary after him. I'm not having it.


----------



## Dragonfly

pinkneon said:


> He thought of Bluebell (as in the flower!) and Zerroc for a girl ... Is Zerroc even a name?!

If your from the planet Zorcon 1 maybe :winkwink:


----------



## Jody R

Dragonfly said:


> pinkneon said:
> 
> 
> He thought of Bluebell (as in the flower!) and Zerroc for a girl ... Is Zerroc even a name?!
> 
> If your from the planet Zorcon 1 maybe :winkwink:Click to expand...

I googled it (just can't help myself) and it came back with ZeroC (seemingly two companies, one makes ice and one does something with computers.

The only thing I could see for Zerroc was in Italian and seemed to be about piano's but it wanted me to download a PDF file, pointless since I don't speak Italian. 

And then a lot of things about Xerox printers.

Just based on that I'd say go with Bluebell :flower:


----------



## Satsuma

Gaylord and Lancelot.

That's the last time I'm leaving him alone with the baby-names book!


----------



## Delamere19

Mayhew for a boy!! Ermmmm NO!!!! He seems to like quite poncey names for some reason.:shrug: dunno why, we arent posh!!


----------



## Dragonfly

sounds like a donkey lol 


who would ever call their kid gaylord?? apart from the fockers lol


----------



## piglet_1984

Me & the other half have been looking though this post and all i can say is...

What are men thinking some of the names i was crying with laughter:blush:
Im so glad that my other half hasnt thought of any weid or strange names yet still time though.

The best one was Donald (keyes) donkies..... (sorry)
x


----------



## Floralaura

With DS1 the name suggested was (he was deadly serious too)..Frodo. Yes, Frodo..off lord of the rings..why, because he watched the film and thought Frodo was cute, not the name the person..so decided the Baby should be named Frodo. He was named Joshua instead lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

Wednesday as in off the Adams Family!


----------



## Jayde1991

my other half wanted to name our girls:
Lyric
Alabama
Zeta
Lorelei
Aurora
Sakura
Zinnia

and if he have a boy:
Zowie
Kal-el
Serrenatee
Sonya
Sloane
Peoga
Neva

he likes really weird names


----------



## DottyLottie

My OH doesn't even suggest any names. I have told him this time if he suggests none he doesn't deserve an opinion and I will choose without him. He always leaves it until the last minute too.

All our kids have got unusual names anyways, not sure how much he could really shock me, though some of the fella's here have exceeded themselves. I think Optimus Prime is the funniest, ah men, still boys at heart.


----------



## mizzk

My OH has suggested... 

Jermain
Floyd
Bruce
Squidward
Graffiti
Alfonso

He also wanted a child with the initials WW for reasons unknown lol (surname is wilkinson)
so he suggested warthog!! Warthog Wilkinson! Oh my haha.


----------



## Dragonfly

My mum mentioned Bruce also, even though it was my dogs name. Then she said Stephan which isnt a bad name but she said it wasnt a common name despite several family members called Stephen in myu family. She then suggested my dads name Johan then went one worse and went for his middle name Krijn which is pronounced Kerine. wtf? then got offended when I said I didnt like them. I told her once to wind her up that I would call my child Constantine and she hit the roof! was funny. she seems to think she had some sort of say in what I call my child,. if she had of had her way my son would have been called 

Ruddolf Ruppert Johan Krijn and 
she wanted her maiden and surname in there to and not my other halfs! 

I hate my name and she choose it and its caused me so much bullying and to stand out, people get translators to talk to me because they think I am an immigrant and dont believe who I am on the phone and wont speak to me because I speak English! so careful, what you call your child. It may stand out but names that stand out so much arnt always a good thing. especially when no one can spell them and they loose your file everywhere you go! Including mortgage deeds and even x rays because no one can dam well read. Names spelled on birthday cakes wrong and you never get a keyring or a mug with your name on it , well I can but I have to go on holidays to get it.


----------



## Claire788

DANGER.

Yup. Danger. Thought it'd be cool To Be "Baby Danger"

I guess he'd find it cool when he got to his 20's... unless he turned into a total geek lol

Thankfully we settled on Luke!!


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> My mum mentioned Bruce also, even though it was my dogs name. Then she said Stephan which isnt a bad name but she said it wasnt a common name despite several family members called Stephen in myu family. She then suggested my dads name Johan then went one worse and went for his middle name Krijn which is pronounced Kerine. wtf? then got offended when I said I didnt like them. I told her once to wind her up that I would call my child Constantine and she hit the roof! was funny. she seems to think she had some sort of say in what I call my child,. if she had of had her way my son would have been called
> 
> Ruddolf Ruppert Johan Krijn and
> she wanted her maiden and surname in there to and not my other halfs!
> 
> I hate my name and she choose it and its caused me so much bullying and to stand out, people get translators to talk to me because they think I am an immigrant and dont believe who I am on the phone and wont speak to me because I speak English! so careful, what you call your child. It may stand out but names that stand out so much arnt always a good thing. especially when no one can spell them and they loose your file everywhere you go! Including mortgage deeds and even x rays because no one can dam well read. Names spelled on birthday cakes wrong and you never get a keyring or a mug with your name on it , well I can but I have to go on holidays to get it.

so.... what is your name then hun? Intrigued ... 

Lol xx


----------



## ARouge

Mine wanted to name this baby Robin, whether it be a girl or a boy. Now, there's nothing wrong with the name Robin, but the reason he wants it is to because of Robin Hood. 

No way I'm naming my baby after Robin Hood!


----------



## bump_wanted

my DH wanted to call our son Nacho after Nacho Novo...VETOOOOOO'd!xx


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> My mum mentioned Bruce also, even though it was my dogs name. Then she said Stephan which isnt a bad name but she said it wasnt a common name despite several family members called Stephen in myu family. She then suggested my dads name Johan then went one worse and went for his middle name Krijn which is pronounced Kerine. wtf? then got offended when I said I didnt like them. I told her once to wind her up that I would call my child Constantine and she hit the roof! was funny. she seems to think she had some sort of say in what I call my child,. if she had of had her way my son would have been called
> 
> Ruddolf Ruppert Johan Krijn and
> she wanted her maiden and surname in there to and not my other halfs!
> 
> I hate my name and she choose it and its caused me so much bullying and to stand out, people get translators to talk to me because they think I am an immigrant and dont believe who I am on the phone and wont speak to me because I speak English! so careful, what you call your child. It may stand out but names that stand out so much arnt always a good thing. especially when no one can spell them and they loose your file everywhere you go! Including mortgage deeds and even x rays because no one can dam well read. Names spelled on birthday cakes wrong and you never get a keyring or a mug with your name on it , well I can but I have to go on holidays to get it.
> 
> so.... what is your name then hun? Intrigued ...
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Anneka and thats it spelled wrong as she wanted it the dutch way and calls everyone stupid who cant pronounce it because its spelled Anneke but said Anneka. :dohh: I wont even go there with middle name and last name. Put it this way in roll call when a sub teacher was in I knew where my name was as they paused and stared at the roll book, some said it some didnt bother as I shouted here and saved them the bother. And before anyone says thats a nice name like I am sick of hearing its caused me nothing but a pain in the ass since I had it! sick of being called Anneka Rice when I was not named after her. :growlmad: she came about when I was in school. bitch. I get called Anneeek and all or get asked am I foreign or is my name code for something. Or I have to explain the origins of my name to another curious person who wants to know how I got it. Ffs! 

again please think when naming kids weird names.


----------



## lolpants

Aww hun, it was prob made worse because of Anneka Rice, but its not as awful as I was expecting! I know u obv don't like it and prob never will! I went through a phase of hating my name as it was rare when I was growing up (Lauren) its much much more common now so it doesn't bother me... I too used to get fed up with people misspelling it or mis-pronouncing it! But 30 yrs ago there was literally no one else called Lauren, I was the 1st in my hospital and cam honestly say I was in my late teens/early twenties before I met another one. I never got picked on for my name, but it does make you realise that not always the unusual names are the best ones!
Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I know more than one person call Lauren and they are in their 20s, least You can say Lauren as its wrote unlike mine where poeple just stare at it. Its always nice to someone else because thats not their name and they didnt have to deal with the teasing and repetitive questions. I would actually change my name and have considered it. I rather poeple read my name right, look at me normally and not question it. Sorry I am in a fed up mood today,. also bills in my name always end up wrong which you think that would get me out of paying but it dosnt just adds to the fact no one can actually type my name right unless its a common one. How embarrassing was it sitting in places waiting for my name to be called and its get called something else thats even more horrid! I have it spelled different on the net so it can be said and its still comes out wrong. *sigh* 
very down mood today sorry.


----------



## Farie

Optimus Prime :dohh:


----------



## Jody R

Farie said:


> Optimus Prime :dohh:

Who is Optimus Prime and why are all these dads so keen on the name?


----------



## Dragonfly

A transformer . https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.206-5846.aspx
I think it sounds like a pet food. A nice bowl of optimus prime meaty chunks.


----------



## Jody R

Dragonfly said:


> A transformer . https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.206-5846.aspx
> I think it sounds like a pet food. A nice bowl of optimus prime meaty chunks.

Oh dear. I should have guessed. My friend (who's girlfriend is not pregnant) recently wondered on facebook if Megatron was a good name for a boy. :wacko:


----------



## pinkie77

My oh has come up with two names and can't understand why I'm not impressed.

For a boy, he wants James. Nothing odd in that, I know. Apart from the fact that he has a son called Jamie from a previous relationship, and I have a son called Jay. That one could get slightly confusing.

For a girl, he likes Chelsea after the football club. Um - no way and not only cos the rest of the family including me support Spurs! I'm not naming any baby of mine after a football club.


----------



## kitabird

mizzk said:


> My OH has suggested...
> 
> Jermain
> Floyd
> Bruce
> Squidward
> Graffiti
> Alfonso
> 
> He also wanted a child with the initials WW for reasons unknown lol (surname is wilkinson)
> so he suggested warthog!! Warthog Wilkinson! Oh my haha.

Squidward! :rofl:


----------



## Bambi1985

pinkie77 said:


> For a girl, he likes Chelsea after the football club. Um - no way and not only cos the rest of the family including me support Spurs! I'm not naming any baby of mine after a football club.

There was a family in the newspaper the other week and their daughter was called Chelsea Stamford Bridge :dohh:. I keep winding OH up by saying we're going to call LO Fratton Park (he's a big Southampton fan) :haha:


----------



## rainbow_11

My OH wanted to name our baby if it was a boy-Bobby Jones- :S don't think so lol


----------



## EmyDra

pinkie77 said:


> For a boy, he wants James. Nothing odd in that, I know. Apart from the fact that he has a son called Jamie from a previous relationship, and I have a son called Jay. That one could get slightly confusing.

This one has made me laugh the most, Men truely are amazing creatures


----------



## HappiestMom

Agamemnon and a few other long Lord of the Ring sounding names lol


----------



## sjb1985

My OH has so far suggested Angel or Bill. Not Billy which i think is cute, just plain old Bill. He also likes Bobby, but considering his surname will be Roberts I have just had to let him down gently with every suggestion!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

Girl

I kid you not! Harriet's the first girl in his family in 38yrs so he said we chould call her Girl. 

wicked...


----------



## Claireyh

Jayde1991 said:


> my other half wanted to name our girls:
> Lyric
> Alabama
> Zeta
> Lorelei
> Aurora
> Sakura
> Zinnia
> 
> and if he have a boy:
> *Zowie*
> Kal-el
> Serrenatee
> Sonya
> Sloane
> Peoga
> Neva
> 
> he likes really weird names


Isn't Zowie that horribledog thing from Pet Cemetry??!?! And isn't Sonya a girl's name?! Bless your OH heehee. Oh and I know a girl called Lyric!! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

After reading all this men are mental lol 

I am not to sure on my OH recent one he wants this child to be called "Baron" sounds a bit hostile or something to me. Well he got his dads name last time for our first and since I am giving birth I get the choice lol


----------



## gills8752

Aurora!

Hmm...Aurora Duff - yer..err...naahhhhhhhh


----------



## louise1302

princessellie said:


> i would have considered anakin if baby was a boy though :blush:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x

kai was born when episode 1 was in the cinema and i really wanted Anakin :blush:


----------



## lolpants

louise1302 said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> i would have considered anakin if baby was a boy though :blush:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> kai was born when episode 1 was in the cinema and i really wanted Anakin :blush:Click to expand...

I met someone at a wedding recently whose son was called Anakin - and its the name I posted on here a few weeks back!!! So glad u changed ur mind xx


----------



## Curlybug

Not my OH but my dad had 3 cousins - 
2 girls called Wave and Spray and a boy called Ocean Albert! :haha:


----------



## kattsmiles

My OH is a bit of a dork and wanted to name our son Darwin. :dohh:


----------



## whiby

MrsJerome said:


> Agamemnon and a few other long Lord of the Ring sounding names lol

Mine suggested Agamemnon too!! He really is a berk sometimes LOL!!


----------



## kelly1979

my fella hasnt said anything daft YET but i did go to school with a boy called.... dwain pipe. I work at school too and one of the pupils dad is called wayne carr. i have problems saying his full name out loud when i am speaking with him as i really have to hold back from giggling like a little girl.


----------



## blahblahblah

Pink_Tinks said:


> Girl
> 
> I kid you not! Harriet's the first girl in his family in 38yrs so he said we chould call her Girl.
> 
> wicked...

:rofl: when I was in hospital the MW's were all in hysterics cos a woman had just left, after calling her baby son Boy!

When we were choosing names I was pretty peeved at DH's lack of input, reading this lot I'm feeling kind of glad!


----------



## ada2010

catalyst - i kid you not ,why do men always come up with the strangest names ???


----------



## Lilly12

my husband suggested " Bob".
Nothing wrong with the name Bob but I wouldn't name my kid that.
We know someone who named their dog Bob and this older guy his name is Bob too.
No offence to all the Bob's out there , just not my type of name :winkwink:


----------



## 17thy

Nishikigoi. Seriously. Lol. We came to a comprimise with her middle name though, and I really quite like the moderation of it.


----------



## InvisibleRain

Thrall :rofl: but he was Joking... same as Ragnorak...


----------



## Phantom

kattsmiles said:


> My OH is a bit of a dork and wanted to name our son Darwin. :dohh:

Mine too. He has his degree in Anthropology and went to Poland do dig up bones in old graves last year. We drive around with 'Darwin' on the back of our car. The name isn't so bad though, I have a boy at my day care who has that for a name and it's quite nice.


----------



## kell

My OH likes the name BANDO! Its apparently welsh. I think it sounds like a clowns name!! Bando the clown :haha: We will not be calling bubs bando.


----------



## EmyDra

taylor00 said:


> My OH suggested Magic. I just loled at him.

The cleaner in my school who cleaned the art study was called Magic. He was a bit creepy.


----------



## dreamofabean

My OH LOVES the name Woody-Ray...yeah right!!x


----------



## The3Bears

Tiberias (sp?) OH is a trekky

he likes Anakin too :dohh:


----------



## Sophiiie

my OH suggested Lurpak... i'm not even joking :shock: x


----------



## kelly1979

I went on a residential with the school i work for and one of the night staff was called Merlyn. It really suited him but i couldnt imagine a baby called Merlyn.


----------



## Lady-K

Hawk.

From his favourite film.
:nope:


----------



## Aphrodite

Brian and Patsy. Weve all had a right laugh about that teasing him lol so funny x


----------



## emmalj80

Chardonay !!!!!! No No No NO NO


----------



## housewifey

Haha some of these are hilarious so far my OH has suggested Woops as baby wasnt planned! 
Wev been calling bump Peanut so he suggested we just keep that name for after baby was born haha. 
And one of OH's friends suggested Latrine, i kinda thought oh sounds interesting but a bit wierd, i googled it and it means TOILET in french!!! I nearly killed him haha

Alsoo... OH was like "well if we're not going to find out the sex then we'll need to think of some unisex names." I had to explain quite gently to a very sleepy OH that we would be able to find out the sex of the baby when he or she was born! To which he replied "Oh yeah." And fell asleep, hahaha i actually couldnt stop laughing. Bless him.


----------



## xxsweetkisses

my other half came up with the name will i am but i soon told him no. lol. :)


----------

